# neones coche



## che_yo (Dic 8, 2006)

A ver si alguien me echa un cablecillo:
Necesito conectar un par de cátodos de luz fría de pc al coche. Me han dicho que no hay problema pues los dos trabajan a 12V.
Los cátodos llevan un inversor ya que estos trabajan a 680V si no me equivoco...
Tengo la instalación hecha lista para conectarla al mechero del coche, pero no se si debo hacerlo así...
A mi mechero le llegan dos cables, uno gris y uno verde si no me equivoco.
Que hago conecteo +/+ y -/- y pa' lante o k?
Como lo tendria que hacer, gracias!!!


----------



## thors (Dic 13, 2006)

aver  el mechero es el encendedor de ¿cigarrillos?

y lo de + con + y - con -  siiii

solo recuerda tener bastante cuidado por donde pasas los cables y deberas integrar un nuevo fusible para tus neones por que cuando hay cortocircuito en el automovil 
generalmente los cables pueden incendiarce


----------

